# Trouble opening Nikon D800 NEF files in PS CS4



## bs0604 (Sep 29, 2012)

I take raw (NEF) shots with a Nikon D800 importing to LR4.  Like to move the pictures from LR to Photoshop CS4 for editing.  I notice that when in LR if I got to the "Photo" tab in the top banner and click "Edit" and choose Edit in Photoshop the picture won't open.  But if I chose "Photo" and then "Edit" and Edit in one of my plugs ins, eg Define or Viveza it will open and the picture can be manipulated, then closed back to LR.  On reopening the file it will not allow "Edit in Photohsop" and open in Photoshop.  Seems odd.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 29, 2012)

You might want to be using a current version of Photoshop or at least ACR.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 29, 2012)

Perhaps you haven't installed the latest update since the D800 is relatively new.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 29, 2012)

You can't do it. You can no longer update CS4.  You just need the Adobe DNG converter. It's free and just converts from NEF raw to Adobe's DNG which is still a raw file


----------



## KmH (Sep 29, 2012)

Like MLeek says, CS4 cannot be updated to open D800 files.

CS 4 uses ACR 5, CS 5 uses ACR 6, and CS 6 uses ACR 7.

As can be seen in this list, the D800 didin't get Camera Raw or Lightroom support until the release of ACR 6.7 - Camera Raw plug-in | Supported cameras


----------



## bs0604 (Sep 29, 2012)

KmH:  so I need to upgrade to CS 5 or 6 in able to fully utilize D800 files?


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 29, 2012)

bs0604 said:


> KmH:  so I need to upgrade to CS 5 or 6 in able to fully utilize D800 files?



No, you need to download the DNG converter. It just converts from NEF raw to Adobe Raw which is DNG.


----------

